# Golf von Thailand Tipps?



## guese1 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich bin im Februar für 2 Wochen im Golf von Thailand (Insel Koh Chang,350 Km Östlich von Bangkock) Möchte paar Angelsachen
mitnehmen.Habe gedacht Multirolle mit 30 lb Rute.Es besteht die
Möglichkeit mit Einheimischen Fischern rauszufahren.Ob schleppen geht weiss ich nicht,habe gelesen würden rausfahren
und auf Grund fischen.Barsche 10-15Kg und anderes.Welche
Köder würdet Ihr sicherheitshalber mitnehmen? Gruß guese1


----------



## alalfred (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Ich war 1 mal für 2 Tage auf Koh Chang,ich habe keinen gefunden der direkt Angelfahrten anbietet.Bin dann mit einem Boot raus der hatte aber keine Ruten,also kein schleppen.Der hat vor einem Riff geankert und Handleinen ausgelegt aber nur kleine Snapper und eine Muräne gefangen.Ich hab mit meiner Spinnrute bei Flut immer über das Riff geworfen weil ich da Hornhechte gesehen hab,2 st.erwicht.Ich wurde das nächste mal in Trat fragen das ist die nächstgrössere Stadt am Festland wo die Fähre nach Koh Chang abfährt.Meine Frau hat mir einiges aus einem Thail.Forum übersetzt und die sind von Trad angefahren.
http://www.siamfishing.com/board/board.php


----------



## guese1 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Hallo
Wo warst Du auf Koh Chang?Wir sind am Kae Bai Strand dort wird wohl mit angeln vom Strand nichts sein bei Ebbe kannst Du
paar 100 meter durch den Sand laufen.Aber Stück weiter ist ein
Fischerdorf mal sehen ob ich mir einen Fischer nehmen kann
Paar Rapallas und Jigs nehme ich sicherheitshalber mit.Habe das so auf Sri Lanka gemacht für ganzen Tag 30 Euro bezahlt mehr
gefangen als die Amis mit Bootscharter für 600 Euro gruß guese1


----------



## alalfred (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Ich war am Khlong-Prao-Beach.Bei Dir nicht weit vom Strand sind ein paar Inseln  vorgelagert auch mit einem kleinem Boot gut zu erreichen dort könntes Du mal mit kl.garnellen oder Tintenfischstücken probieren.Schreib mal ob was ging,ich hatte nur 2 Tage Zeit.Ebend gefunden http://captainchaos.org/home0.html da steht irgendwo seine Tel. nr.


----------



## guese1 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Hallo
Habe jetzt gesehen das ein Fluß ins Inselinnere geht kann man
wohl Dort fischen?Auf Costa Rica habe ich das mit einem Fischer
gemacht und Red Snapper mit köderfischen gefangen,gingen
gut ab. gruß guese1


----------



## Thaichris69 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin im Februar für 2 Wochen im Golf von Thailand (Insel Koh Chang,350 Km Östlich von Bangkock) Möchte paar Angelsachen
> mitnehmen.Habe gedacht Multirolle mit 30 lb Rute.Es besteht die
> Möglichkeit mit Einheimischen Fischern rauszufahren.Ob schleppen geht weiss ich nicht,habe gelesen würden rausfahren
> ...


Hallo guese 1,
bin auch ungefähr um diese Zeit in Kho Chang, vorher in Laos und ev. Kambodscha.
Wenn Du Lust hast können wir ja mal zusammen angeln gehen   falls es terminlich klappt, bin zwar noch Anfänger, alter Thailandfahrer, aber geangelt habe ich noch nicht großartig in Thailand. Wohne warscheinlich im Top Resort.
Schreibe mir, wenn Du möchtest Deine Zeiten und Dein Hotel
und ich komme ,wenn alles klappt, Dich besuchen.

 Sawadii Thaichris69
 Peter


----------



## guese1 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Hallo
Thaichris69
Kein Problem Wir sind vom 07.02.07-22.02.07 im K.B.resort am
Kai Bae Strand.Wann bist Du dort? gruß guese1


----------



## Thaichris69 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Thaichris69
> Kein Problem Wir sind vom 07.02.07-22.02.07 im K.B.resort am
> Kai Bae Strand.Wann bist Du dort? gruß guese1


 
Hallo guese1

kann Dein Hotel unter K.B. Resort auf meinem Hotelplan nicht finden wie heißt es richtig.
Werde so am 11.02.07 eintrudeln wohne warscheinlich im Top Resort an White Sand Beach.

Gruß Thaichris69


----------



## guese1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*

Hallo thaichris www.kbresort.com gruß guese1


----------



## Sargo (3. Februar 2007)

*Hua Hin ?*

|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 

Hy Leute. Kann jemand tips zu Hua Hin angeltechnisch geben ? Gibt es dort irgend welche Ausfahrten ???? Suche kein big - game sondern gemütliches Grundangeln (evtl. nachts). Habe aschon in Koh Samui (was super !) geangelt und auf Phuket (recht bescheiden).

Bin gespannt, was Ihr berichten könnt !!


Grüße

Sargo

|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Thaichris69 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*



Thaichris69 schrieb:


> Hallo guese1
> 
> kann Dein Hotel unter K.B. Resort auf meinem Hotelplan nicht finden wie heißt es richtig.
> Werde so am 11.02.07 eintrudeln wohne warscheinlich im Top Resort an White Sand Beach.
> ...


Hallo guese1 bin seit gestern in Koh Chang.
Hotel auf Deiner Seite weiter oben.
Top Resort.
Hast du schon was gefangen ?
Gehe mal raus, falls Du zufaellig einen Barttraeger,manchmal mit Brille siehst der ein gelbes T-shirt mit einem kleinen Krokodil auf der Brust anhat, das koennte ich sein.
09.02.2007 Uhr 17,53
bis bald Thaichris69
Peter


----------



## Thaichris69 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo thaichris www.kbresort.com gruß guese1


Nachtrag:
du kannst Nachricht hinterlassen oder Fax:
Peter Room H 4
Tel.: +66-39-551 364 / 5
Fax.: +66-39-551 363


----------



## Thaichris69 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Golf von Thailand Tipps?*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo thaichris www.kbresort.com gruß guese1


Hallo Guese1,
leider antwortest Du nicht auf meine Email.
Morgen 12.02.2007 grosse Segeltour, 13.nach Pattaya danach
Insel, Koh Phuket.
Laos Vietiane und Kambodscha Phnom Phen, Shianukville war zur Zeit nichts.
War in Deinem Hotel und auch in der Bar und Strandbar, leider kenne ich Dich nicht und einen Guese1 kennen die Thais nicht.

Alles Gute Thaichris69, Peter


----------

